#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Do you believe in first sight love? How you will recognize its love or Attraction?

## Dhiya

> Love looks not with the eyes but with the mind, And therefore is winged Cupid painted blind. - Shakespeare


This is my favorite lines of Shakespeare. Some love come to the end with breakups. What are the reasons for that? Do you believe in first sight love? I don't think so. What do you think about that.

----------


## Shana

> This is my favorite lines of Shakesphere. Some love come to the end with breakups. What are the reasons for that? Do you believe in first sight love? I don't think so. What do you think about that.


Any feelings that sparks up from someone's appearance is not love, in my point of view. It's merely a physical attraction. To be crass, it could be lust. 
But I will never say that love is something that stays out of any kind of infatuation. Appearance plays the major role in First-sight love and I don't have very much trust in it. 

Love is something that should come with experience and in understanding. Not out of looks.
Love can include infatuation. But infatuation shouldn't be the foundation for love. That would end up in broken hearts, I guess.

----------


## Beacon

Well! Love is kind of a mixed feel that doesn't have a definition. If your eyes are scanning to a person top to bottom freely without feeling anything special then it's an attraction! But, when you look at a girl/men and if your eyeballs are going to drill down her/his eyes never before , very deeply and you feel NOTHING but a big cyclone with no roaring, sweating while cold, feeling partially unconscious, you're running out of words to explain anything , and that time your mind will tell you "S/he just born ONLY for you", all above will happen within a millisecond but it'll remain whole day, week in your mind, NOTHING else.

I'm not sure, how you guys experienced it! But this is how i experienced it from my end.  :cardiogram:

----------


## Bhavya

> Do you believe in first sight love? I don't think so. What do you think about that.



In my opinion love is unreasonable, you feel strong affection for the person, concern for the good of the person, warm attachment, enthusiasm,unselfish loyal and benevolent.you love to watch the person's eyes more than anything in the world.which hold kind and love for you. when you're around the person you feel nervous, excitement, anxiety ,happy ,love,joy and trust ,it's like a painful pleasure.

Love is a pretty powerful drug. when you feel it,you really feel it.It can suspend time,making the whole world seem still expect for you two.It feeds you more than any nourishment,You feel full in presence of love. Love knows no depth.It's an endless tunnel that sweeps you up in the whirlwind and you're 
never quite free from it.Its stays with you.And you hope this person will too. Love isn't ordinary.It's doesn't come around often and that's how you'll know it's genuine.

----------


## Karikaalan

If first sight love is true, i fall in love with 20 girls at least daily :cardiogram:  :love:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Beacon

> love to watch the person's eyes more than anything in the world.which hold kind and love for you. when you're around the person you feel nervous ,excitement, anxiety ,happy ,love,joy and trust ,it's like a painful pleasure.


I'm glad you experienced this beautiful moment, which nobody can't explain it properly  :Smile:

----------


## Shamee

> This is my favorite lines of Shakespeare. Some love come to the end with breakups. What are the reasons for that? Do you believe in first sight love? I don't think so. What do you think about that.


I don't believe in it. Its just an attraction that comes at first sight. If it turns in to love, it has more possibilities for as it doesn't have proper understanding. Its just my thought.

----------


## Moana

According to me love at first sight is not true you can call it a crush we only get attracted to the certain person instantly. Love is something different many people can explain it but only those who have truly experienced it can explain it with pure feelings!

Love is something where two eyes speak and can feel it by their soul when being together :love: . And the other thing is love doesn't come by looking at a person's appearance it comes by the person's character and attitude. At that moment we choose just like that in a millisecond that she/he is the right one for us. And above all love is about understanding! 

Plus I've seen some people who have chosen their life partners just by looking at their appearance and after marriage they've even ended up in divorce since their partner's character were zero!

''NO MATTER HOW CUTE OF A PERSON YOU ARE, If you're unclean in the inside and wear a mask to the outside world you mean nothing''
So love is all about a persons character , a person's character makes the other person to choose whether its just LUST OR LOVE this is what I'm trying to say in the end :Thanks:

----------


## Dhiya

> It's merely a physical attraction. To be crass, it could be lust


 Exactly!
Love at first sight is often cured by second look.

----------


## Dhiya

> when you look at a girl/men and if your eyeballs are going to drill down her/his eyes never before , very deeply and you feel NOTHING but a big cyclone with no roaring, sweating while cold, feeling partially unconscious, you're running out of words to explain anything


I just watched these all stuffs in films, but just now am hearing from a real person. It's amazing me.
"Noone believes in love at first sight until that special person comes along and steals your heart" 
Am I exception from this? Will see in future.

----------


## Moana

> But, when you look at a girl/men and if your eyeballs are going to drill down her/his eyes never before , very deeply and you feel NOTHING but a big cyclone with no roaring, sweating while cold, feeling partially unconscious, you're running out of words to explain anything , and that time your mind will tell you "S/he just born ONLY for you", all above will happen within a millisecond but it'll remain whole day, week in your mind, NOTHING else.


TOTALLY TRUE! Our mind becomes blank instantly( partially unconscious, yeah) and you get freezed looking into the person's eye and you have no idea what is happening around you then somebody has to wake you up. lol
You can't take that person off your mind. 
An unexplainable feeling!!

----------


## Beacon

> TOTALLY TRUE! Our mind becomes blank instantly( partially unconscious, yeah) and you get freezed looking into the person's eye and you have no idea what is happening around you then somebody has to wake you up. lol
> You can't take that person off your mind. 
> An unexplainable feeling!!


Sounds weirdly awesome isn't? which mean you've experienced such feel too  :yes: ! would you mind explaining bit more about how did you felt ( apart from my  :Censored:  statement) ? it's just a temporary one or still remaining like before ? I'm just curious to know this  :Argue:

----------


## Medusa

In my opinion i believe only the love at first sight suitable for the literature.But i have experience when always i felt love at first sight it always attraction or crush within a week or month it was gone. So i feel love at first sight is only attraction.

----------


## Moana

> Sounds weirdly awesome isn't? which mean you've experienced such feel too ! would you mind explaining bit more about how did you felt ( apart from my  statement) ? it's just a temporary one or still remaining like before ? I'm just curious to know this


TO BE HONEST!!! When I think of that moment and person I still feel the same. I feel like keep on talking with that person the whole day & would never get disturbed or bored( I guess everyone would feel the same if they've met someone in a situation like you explained) 
Circumstances might change a person temporarily but it doesn't mean that his/hers whole character is bad.
I didn't copy your statement 😊 The way you explained it that is what I totally experienced and still feel the same it won't go away that easily it's not lust or something like that to make it go away, it's just something unexplainable you know 😊 
Hope you got an answer!

----------


## Moana

> In my opinion i believe only the love at first sight suitable for the literature.But i have experience when always i felt love at first sight it always attraction or crush within a week or month it was gone. So i feel love at first sight is only attraction.


Love won't go away, a crush is something you get by looking at a person's outer appearance maybe their body or face, but you know you can find out through a person's eyes. EYES SPEAK!
If his/hers eye contact makes you feel something inside you I mean some sort of an unexplainable feel it means you've fallen for him/her at the first meeting itself 😊

----------


## Moana

I SUGGEST ALL YOU PEOPLE TO WATCH PREMAM! 
That movie will explain you with a real pure feeling the difference between a crush and love. 
The combination of Sai Pallavi and Nivin pauly( The eye contact they make is seriously woow LOVE!!) You would feel what love is that moment!

So guys who haven't watched it yet go for it I guarantee it will change you in person ❤

----------


## Beacon

> TO BE HONEST!!! When I think of that moment and person I still feel the same. I feel like keep on talking with that person the whole day & would never get disturbed or bored( I guess everyone would feel the same if they've met someone in a situation like you explained) 
> Circumstances might change a person temporarily but it doesn't mean that his/hers whole character is bad.
> I didn't copy your statement  The way you explained it that is what I totally experienced and still feel the same it won't go away that easily it's not lust or something like that to make it go away, it's just something unexplainable you know  
> Hope you got an answer!


Speechless!!!!! 




> In my opinion i believe only the love at first sight suitable for the literature.But i have experience when always i felt love at first sight it always attraction or crush within a week or month it was gone. So i feel love at first sight is only attraction.


True, Even some are not like that, it may remain with a very different unexplainable way, which we can't easily wiped out from the heart but we can just mask ourselves!

----------


## Assassin

> This is my favorite lines of Shakespeare. Some love come to the end with breakups. What are the reasons for that? Do you believe in first sight love? I don't think so. What do you think about that.


Love is technically not describable in words. It's a soulful connection between two hearts. I believe it's an understanding between the two hearts merged with. If they ready to sacrifice anything for each other it i'll be successful. Breakup reality is like when two are pulls a rubber band and suddenly one end leaves the other end hurts, both must understand how it hurts when some end will be left. Analysed Love is like business i think. If you're not ready to take the risk the not the right person to fall in love!!! Choice is yours always...  :Cool:

----------


## Ritika

Loving someone and being loved by someone is a beautiful thing in this world. I believe at first sight they become attracted to each other and then fall in love.

----------


## Shana

> I SUGGEST ALL YOU PEOPLE TO WATCH PREMAM! 
> That movie will explain you with a real pure feeling the difference between a crush and love. 
> The combination of Sai Pallavi and Nivin pauly( The eye contact they make is seriously woow LOVE!!) You would feel what love is that moment!
> 
> So guys who haven't watched it yet go for it I guarantee it will change you in person ❤


I'm still not sure of love at first sight. These experiences you all shared sound magical and beautiful, but still...

----------


## Beacon

> I'm still not sure of love at first sight. These experiences you all shared sound magical and beautiful, but still...


Shana, you must go and watch Dora dora episode, this discussion only for matured people :Frown:

----------


## Assassin

> Shana, you must go and watch Dora dora episode, this discussion only for matured people


Lol, but the point you said it's for matured people is absolutely right. Becouse maturity is much needed to realise the spark in her eyes is only between us! ☺️

----------


## Bhavya

> Shana, you must go and watch Dora dora episode, this discussion only for matured people


Haha, Beacon but she is matured enough to understand these things, Am I right Shana ?  :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> Lol, but the point you said it's for matured people is absolutely right. Becouse maturity is much needed to realise the spark in her eyes is only between us! ☺️


Yes Assassin, Maturity and a bit of emotional intelligence is important to realize these kind of magical gestures that are transfer through eyes and soul.

----------


## Bhavya

> In my opinion i believe only the love at first sight suitable for the literature.But i have experience when always i felt love at first sight it always attraction or crush within a week or month it was gone. So i feel love at first sight is only attraction.


True, there is a huge difference between attractions,crush and love. But love at first sight also happens in our world. we can't deny that fact, first sight or love after 10 years of friendship, love is love. It's a pure bond between two souls and vows of two hearts.

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm glad you experienced this beautiful moment, which nobody can't explain it properly


Yes, Beacon I am glad that I got the chance to experience this in my life. Which I can't explain in words,for me love is unreasonable, you love the person with your whole sense and soul. when you love someone truly you feel the unwavering happiness in giving them pure affection without any expectation.

----------

